

Hackers Claim $10,000 Prize for Breaking Into StrongWebmail - ddbb
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/166144/hackers_claim_10000_prize_for_breaking_into_strongwebmail.html

======
icey
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=642243>

------
noodle
well, that didn't take too long. good thing they didn't make it a larger
prize.

